# Compostable dog waste disposal -where did I see it ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've been trying to tell our local councillor about compostable dog waste bins we saw on our travels round Europe. Unfortunately, I can't remember where we saw them !

The waste is scooped up in a biodegradable bag and then dropped into a slot in a lidded pit sunk into the ground. No need to empty or service.

Please can anyone help ? Have you seen one of these ?

G


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I haven't seen them used commercially, but I used to have a similar sort of thing in the garden.

Like this...
:: link ::

Is that the sort of thing you mean?
Lesley

_Mod note: link edited to use URL feature. Also thread moved to "pets"_


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Lesley...yes, that's the idea but the one we saw was no maintenance at all - ideal for our local authority who are having problems with over-flowing dog waste bins and a low budget for emptying.

We're pretty sure we saw one in the corner of the field ( Hudson's Field ?) near Old Sarum, across from the Salisbury C&CC site but I'm sure we saw one this holiday as well . It might have been in Austria. One day the answer will pop out of my failing memory.

I think our local councillors would prefer Austria to Salisbury if they have to do a fact-finding trip.....

G


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

In 2001 I inherited one like Lesley's link and find it a complete waste of space and money. Spent out on special "Bioactivator" a couple of times but the silly thing just fills up in no time and we only have one medium sized Lab+

Paul


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

baldlygo said:


> In 2001 I inherited one like Lesley's link and find it a complete waste of space and money. Spent out on special "Bioactivator" a couple of times but the silly thing just fills up in no time and we only have one medium sized Lab+
> 
> Paul


I got the impression that the one we saw in Salisbury was more like a deep pit latrine so could not fill up unless vast numbers of very large dogs used it all in one very short period !

G


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't know about compostable dog waste latrines but you can buy biodegradable dog waste bags from www.mangomutt.co.uk/ These can be disposed of in compost heaps or bins.


----------

